# Helmet and bike



## DC_cyclist (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi-

I am considering racing next year, but am not yet sure if I am going to. Any suggestions on what type of helmet to get? I don't want to spend a lot, but I want to get something that could be used while racing.

Also any thoughts on getting a women's bike vs a guy's? I am going to upgrade in a couple of months and I know at the end of the day it is all about what feels right, but I am just wondering if people had any thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

For the helmet just get one that fits. The only real requirement for racing is that the helmet be certified but you'd be hard pressed I think to go in your local bike shop and buy one that didn't have the sticker inside. After that you can get one that you like the looks of, though of course they all look a bit silly. Some just won't feel right on your head as they have slightly different shapes and depths.

One of the females around here can give you better input on the bike, but generally I'd get whichever fit the best, like you said.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Get a helmet that is comfortable and light. 

If you are tall enough a man's bike will do just fine. When it comes to women's bikes, I like the Orbea Diva. I also like the newer Trek WSD bikes. The Look Elle is great if you have the $$.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

For racing a helmet with good ventilation makes a big difference. Most all modern helmets have decent ventilation and the more expensive ones being well vented and lightweight.

As for bikes, most all the major manufactures are making women specific bikes these days, typically offering a shorter top tube for better fitment and women specific saddle. Bikes are a very personal thing so try several, both in WSD and regular and see what fits you best for your riding style.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Getting a decent helmet really shouldn't be too difficult. Also, there are road and time trial helmets. Time trial helmets are more aerodynamic, but tend to be a little less vented. I remember I once took mine out for a practice TT run on a hot day and I had to stop just to take the helmet off for a bit. 

As for the WSD, I think most of it is marketing/hype. Guys vary in leg, torso, and arm length, too. A good fit is a good fit. I've only known a few women who went with a WSD bike and those particular shops sized them wrong!


----------

